# Sealed or Ported Subs for Home Audio



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I need to add a sub to my 2 channel home set up. My knowledge is seriously limited. I don't know how car audio principles figure in to home audio.

How do we decide what subwoofer box alignment we need/want? I am looking for accurate reproduction more than booming bass.

I see that Siegfried Linkwitz uses a sealed system in his Thor sub:THOR - subwoofer

Fwiw, I plan to use an IDQ10 d2v3.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

For accurate reproduction, you want to create a flat response after factor in room gain with minimal phase change/group delay. Naturally, you'd want to start with a sq woofer to begin with--flat BL, clean behaving suspension, low inductance are all key factors.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I was also looking into doing a home stereo system with a IDQ12 I have laying in my garage & possibly buying another sub or two/three. I went to a HT website & a few people modeled the speakers for me. They all came to the conclusion that the IDQ wasn't a good choice in MY HOUSE. Like mentioned it needs to be modeled to get a idea of what the sound will be & the modeling will show if ported & sealed is preferred. 

My speakers have 12in drivers (old infinity kappa 8.1vII's) so for me I only use subs for HT, no music. So I plan on using a pair of probably 18's in a ported box to make the movie experience better.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I have an IDQv2 12 in my 2 channel system... It works great, attack and decay is excellent. It blends seamlessly into the Soundstage.


I use mine from 45hz and down on a 2nd order slope, with about 150 watts... and a 1cf sealed box..


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Am I over complicating this? If I just put it in a sealed box, say 1 cu/ft, it may work ok?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

DanMan said:


> Am I over complicating this? If I just put it in a sealed box, say 1 cu/ft, it may work ok?


IMO, yes... Build it, and try it out. I think you'll be surprised how well it turns out.

There's nothing wrong with a vented Enclosure either, but it will take a lot more trial and error to get just right without an eq.

A sealed Enclosure will help simplify things... 

what Speakers do you have??


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

MurphyBlaster Productions

Based on this design using the Seas ER15RLY 5" woofer and Hiquphon OW-1fs tweeter. The crossover was optimized for the drivers by Dennis Murphy. He has an incredible ear and is a class act, too. It is my first diy build and I'm hooked.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Let us know how you make out!!!!!


----------

